# Puppy size as an adult?



## FlyVizslasFly (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello everyone, it has been great with Dawkins. He is a great dog. I could not be happier that we decided on a Vizsla. 

We are starting to get a little concerned about just how big he is going to get. It might be our fault, since my wife and I picked him because he was clearly the biggest and best looking in the litter, but wow is he getting big fast. He was at the vet last week and is 4 months old and weighs 37lbs. He is pretty skinny, you can see his ribs, so I don't think we are over feeding him. He just seems like he is a big boy. 

The thing that has us really worried is that we have bumped into a couple of people with Weimeraners. We had originally wanted a Weim, but decided on a Vizsla because of the size, among other things. The Weim we met last week was about 80lbs, and the owner said he believed that Dawkins would surely be bigger that his Weim. Our vet seems to think the same. 

We thought male Vizsla's would stay around the 65-70lbs size. Is it rare for a Vizsla to be this big for his age? Also, is a 90lb. Vizsla common?


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm sorry I don't have any experience in this area but I am sure some of senior members would have some input. In the mean time I would love to see a pic of how big Dawkins is now ;D


----------



## FlyVizslasFly (Mar 1, 2015)

Here is a recent photo. 
Thanks


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't think he'll be as big as a weim or much above 70lbs,,,Elvis, my pup is 4 months old (today actually) and he's 32lbs now and I expect him to peak at about 60-65lb.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Dawkins is a very handsome boy!! ;D ;D ;D He looks pretty normal in stature to me. I think a 90-pound Vizsla would be a rarity, but not an impossibility.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

He looks like he'll be 70 pounds. My boy is 3 years old intact, and about 65 pounds at this point.

Still filling out, but much smaller than the weims we encounter.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you know what his parents weights were?

My male was 40lbs at five months. He's three now, intact, and hovers around 60-62lbs. 
I think the only way you'd get a 90lb V is if you were overfeeding.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Wat has the best answer - look at the parents - odds are they will stay in that range - as to lose skin - the majority of V's will have this at maturity - just the nature of the breed


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Both of Aspen's patents were around 50 lbs. He was the biggest pup in the litter, and now sits between 65 and 70 lbs. Though it can be an indicator, in our case it wasn't  By 7 months he had passed his parents weight, and I began suspecting a 65 lb pup.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow, he has some HUGE paws. I don't think I've ever met (or even really heard of) a smooth V being more than 70 lbs. though. I think Dexter (who is tall for a V at 26" but still under 60 lbs.) was 45 lbs. at 6 months. We did meet another V as a 5 month old pup that I could tell was bigger than Dexter at that age, and I think that pup ended up weighing about 70 lbs. when he was full grown.

Being a large breed (instead of a medium breed) I wonder if Weimaraners have a different growth rate (since bigger breeds take longer to mature). So maybe when a V pup's weight starts to drop off, a Weimaraner pup keeps going for a while yet? So a similar sized Weim pup would still turn out to be bigger than a similar sized V pup. (That's just a theory... our Weimaraner is pocket sized - she's almost a year old and only about half the size of most female weims).


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

heaviest V I know is Fen, wire haired,, ( regulars will know Truly and Spider, Fen is their mum), and she comes in at 77lbs, she's not over tall, probs about 26" at shoulder, but she's just a solid sheet of muscle.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

H seemed to put on a lot of weight up to the age of around 9-10 months, and at one point looked a little sausage like! After that he shot up becoming tall and lanky but didn't gain any more weight! 

He's 3 now and ranges from 60-65, ideally nearer 65 as much less he starts to look skinny, but any more than that he looks heavy. He's not got a lot of muscle. 

When we went travelling last year and he stayed with the dog sitter he dropped to 55 and looked positively skeletal   think he was letting the other dogs eat his food, plus getting more exercise than he gets with us. Not going away again though!


----------



## FlyVizslasFly (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone form the advice. His father was 65-67 lbs. mom was around 45lbs. The breeder said he should not exceed the father's weight. I guess we are worrying for nothing.


----------



## redd (May 25, 2014)

Redd was 7.5lbs at 7.5 weeks, 26lbs at 4 months, and now weighs 70lbs at 13 months. Redd had huge paws as a pup too. We have a neighbor with a vizsla that weighs 75lbs..... He's a moose.


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

FlyVizslasFly said:


> We are starting to get a little concerned about just how big he is going to get. It might be our fault, since my wife and I picked him because he was clearly the biggest and best looking in the litter, but wow is he getting big fast. He was at the vet last week and is 4 months old and weighs 37lbs.


Aloha FlyVizslasFly,

I charted out our male and female vizslas weights for the first year that may be helpful in answering your question.



Our male Bodhi was at 47 lbs at 5 months, and by one year he was at his adult weight of 56 lbs, give or take a pound. They grow quickly so you will know how big your boy will be in sooner than you think. He's a good looking pup that needs to grow into his ears. 

Our female is petite at a full grown weight of 38 lbs. She is definitely a pocket rock...

Regardless of how big or not so big your vizsla gets, if treated well, trained and loved, you will not find a better dog!

Aloha from the Big Island of Hawaii!

May 8 Volcano picture

[img]


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

I just want to add that this chart is super helpful. We have a petite female Vizsla and we're always wondering how to manage her weight. She is 34 pounds right now at nearly nine months. Her mother is 40 pounds and her father is 55 pounds. She eats twice a day now and eats around three cups a day and occasionally an egg when she is active. Our vet thinks she'll tap out around 40-45 pounds, but we're not convinced!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't really worry about the scale, unless a dog is losing/gaining weight with a unexplained reason.


----------



## Ben (May 11, 2015)

Hi to all,

We have a 7 1/2 month old male and he's 25.2 (55.55lbs) stands 25" to his shoulders, he's putting on between 0.8 and 1kg a week still. When do they start slowing down? We thought he would be near this weight as an adult.
We are struggling to keep a healthy amount of fat on too so he is a little skinny still.


----------

